# 2 line jet pump question



## easygoin4 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a dual liine deep well Jet pump. I would like to know if you can use as a single line? I am not using for my home- it is for a outdoor project and received a good well pump I would like to use to draw from a pond.

Can I block off the bottom pressure line that goes back to well (water) and use just like a standard single shallow well pump? I am not lifting more then 20' and pump will be near the water source.

Any advice is helpful..

Thanks
Chris


----------



## justwater (May 12, 2010)

With bottom hole of deep well jet pump plugged, it will pump water, but very little pressure. Many of the better brand pumps offer a shallow well adapter for deep well pumps. 

If you do need pressure, another thing to think about would be to just hook it up with 2 pipe setup like it was meant to be. Doesn't have to be in a well. You could run 2 pipes out to the water horizontally with the jet assembly and foot on the bottom, just keep it out of the dirt. Before I bought a jet assembly though, I would look for a shallow well adapter


----------



## easygoin4 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Adapter*

Thanks- I did see that adapter that you mention on a manual I printed.
I was wondering about just plugging the bottom drive hole.
I do not need much pressure for my project - all I am doing is filling up a tub from a pond.

Not sure how much the adapters are or where to get them - its a Wayne pump.

Thanks for the input.
Chris


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

The two lines on your deep well jet pump are part of a 'venturi system' I'm no expert on pumps or any kind of physicist, but the way it's been explained to me is that the water draining down out of the suction line while pumping also helps to push the water in the suction line back up.

Anyway, if you are just pumping from a shallow pond, you won't need this kind of system, just a foot valve on the bottom of the suction line so that the pump stays primed. What are you using to control the pump so it isn't running constantly?


----------



## easygoin4 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks-
I have found the adaptor online it runs about 35.00.
Not sure if I want to spend it yet- because I dont even know if this will work.
But it sounds like I may be able to just plug the drive or bottom 1" hole?

The project I have is to pump from my pond to a tub approx. 25gal at the top of a small homemade waterfall. The falls are only about 5ft tall.

I did plan to run continuously, probalby for about hour or so a day in early summer, if that.

Then in late summer like now I have to switch over to a homemade Fountian to arriate the water for the fish. The pond gets low w/o alot of rain.

I know sounds wierd- but with limited funds and pumps given to me by family and I love a challange.

I will be lifting about 10-12' and pumping about 20' then up 5'.
I had another pool pump set up working but the seal and impeller were bad and now given this pump. Like I said trying to not spend alot of $$ if I can help it.

thanks alot for all the help.

Let me know if you think I can just plug the bottom hole.
I do have a foot valve and check valve for additional priming that I was going to mount near the pump too.

Chris


----------



## justwater (May 12, 2010)

plug the bottom hole, you should be fine with what you are doing. if the pump ever goes out, maybe be on the hunt for a centrifugal pump.. but as long as its free i would rock it. running continuous will be fine as well, pumps are made to run. you could easily rig it to a timer or on/off switch.

i use a (free) 1/2hp deep well jet pump with bottom hole plugged to pull the waste water from my septic tank and push it to the drain field 100 or so feet away. have it rigged to a float switch in the tank, works great.


----------



## easygoin4 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank You very much for the input- I did buy a plug and will try it this weekend. I know I do not need much pressure if any- just enough to fill a tub at the top of a small hill.

Thanks to all for the help..

Chris


----------

